# [SOLVED] I need drivers for my computer



## Semedo (Apr 22, 2010)

OK rather long story but I will try to shorten it.

Not so long ago (about a week) my computer contracted a virus that posed as a rogue anti virus software, I have had this virus before and took the following steps to get rid of it:

* Added a short .reg file to the registry to block the effects of the virus
* Updated and ran Malware Bytes to get rid of the virus
* Ran ComboFix to ensure the virus was 100% gone


Nothing out of the ordinary, and the same steps I took the last time my computer contracted this virus. The only difference this time was none of my applications could connect to the internet, only Internet Explorer. I checked my Firewall etc, and nothing was blocked. I check my anti virus, and nothing was blocked. I asked for support online at various different help forums including SkyHelp, and after following all of their instructions and suggestions, I still had no luck.

So I gave in and re-installed Windows Xp SP3 to my computer. Before doing this, I downloaded all the drivers from my motherboard website, or at least I thought I did. I installed these drivers and I still have no sound, and no graphics support, in addition to a few other things.

I stopped by a computer support technician shop this afternoon after college finished, and he told me it would cost £20-£30 depending on my motherboard make (ECS), and I know for a fact I can do this for free myself.

All I need from you guys is links to download my graphics and audio drivers, and any other you think are necessary for my computer.

http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Dow...nuID=6&LanID=0

That is where I downloaded the drivers from, and I downloaded all (if not most) of the drivers for XP32 (and XP64 as I was not 100% sure), but especially the ones that were listed as Graphics and Audio, when I ran the setup, I was told:

Quote:
Your system does not support these drivers
Or something very similar.

If any of you could help me in the slightest it ouwld be much appreciated.

Thanks alot


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: I need drivers for my computer*



Semedo said:


> OK rather long story but I will try to shorten it.
> 
> Not so long ago (about a week) my computer contracted a virus that posed as a rogue anti virus software, I have had this virus before and took the following steps to get rid of it:
> 
> ...


we are going to need your motherboard *make and model* and any other hardware device you need drivers for ?

If your not sure how you could download and install  SIW  which will help identify makes and models for you :wink:


----------



## Semedo (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: I need drivers for my computer*

Thanks for the response *ickymay*, but I wasn't ENTIRELY sure what to copy over, so I created a html report and uploaded it to Mediafire for someone to download and check out for me 

Thanks alot this is much appreciated.

DOWNLOAD


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: I need drivers for my computer*

post your specs here in the thread where they can be referred to easily

not making people trying to help you 

go to some other site every time they need to check them


----------



## Semedo (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: I need drivers for my computer*

But I don't know what to copy! I will just copy the things I think I need to and if they are wrong then just tell me 

*System Summary*

```
Property	Value
Version	1.0
Machine Type	AT/AT COMPATIBLE
Infrared (IR) Supported	No
DMI System UUID	00020003-00040005-00060007-00080009
UUID	03000200-0400-0500-0006-000700080009
	
Disk Space	Disk C: 127 GB Available, 149 GB Total, 127 GB Free
	Disk D: 0 MB Available, 655 MB Total, 0 MB Free
	Disk E: 0 MB Available, 4 MB Total, 0 MB Free
	Disk F: 198 MB Available, 996 MB Total, 198 MB Free
	
Physical Memory	1408 MB Total, 1033 MB Free
Memory Load	26%
	
Virtual Memory	3305 MB Total, 3041 MB Free
	
PageFile Name	C:\pagefile.sys
PageFile Size	2046 MB
In use	5 MB
Max used	5 MB
Registry Size	1 MB (current), 120 MB (maximum)
	
Profile GUID	{dbf369c0-4d96-11df-9a60-806d6172696f}
	
The system clock interval	15 ms
```
*Motherboard*

```
Property	Value
Version	1.0
	
North Bridge	SiS 761GX Revision 02
South Bridge	SiS 965 Revision 02
	
CPU	AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+
Cpu Socket	Socket 754
	
System Slots	2 PCI
	
Memory Summary	
Maximum Capacity	8192 MBytes
Memory Slots	2
Error Correction	None
	
Warning!	Accuracy of DMI data cannot be guaranteed
```
*BIOS*


```
Property	Value
BIOS Vendor	American Megatrends Inc.
Serial Number	00000000
BIOS Version	080012
BIOS Date	08/13/2007
BIOS Size	512 KB
BIOS Starting Segment	F000h
DMI Version	2.3
Characteristics	- supports ISA
	- supports PCI
	- supports Plug-and-Play
	- supports APM
	- upgradeable (Flash) BIOS
	- allows BIOS shadowing
	- ESCD support is available
	- supports booting from CD-ROM
	- supports selectable boot
	- BIOS ROM is socketed
	- supports Enhanced Disk Drive specification
	- supports INT 13 5.25-inch/1.2M floppy services
	- supports INT 13 3.5-inch/720K floppy services
	- supports INT 13 3.5-inch/2.88M floppy services
	- supports INT 05 print-screen
	- supports INT 09 and 8042 keyboard services
	- supports INT 14 serial services
	- supports INT 17 printer services
	- supports INT 10 CGA/Mono video services
	- supports ACPI
	- supports legacy USB
	- supports booting from LS-120
	- supports booting from ATAPI ZIP drive
	- BIOS Boot Specification supported
```
Anything I am missing? The video device in this computer is the one built in to the motherboard.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: I need drivers for my computer*

Hi ok post the make and model number of your motherboard,look in device manager and list anything with a error flag ie yellow ! or red Xs,you can also click on the little + next to the device to expand the view then right click on what is there and choose properties then choose the details tab and choose hardware id from the drop down list and post what is there


----------



## Semedo (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: I need drivers for my computer*

OK mate. The only ones with yellow !'s on them is:

*Multimedia Audio Controller*



> PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7012&SUBSYS_18801019&REV_A0
> PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7012&SUBSYS_18801019
> PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7012&CC_040100
> PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7012&CC_0401


*Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*



> PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_6330&SUBSYS_63301039&REV_03
> PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_6330&SUBSYS_63301039
> PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_6330&CC_030000
> PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_6330&CC_0300


I don't know where to find my motherboard model. However in "System Devices" on the Device Manager, there was four "Motherboard Resource" options.



> ACPI\PNP0C02
> *PNP0C02


That is what was in all four of the "Motherboard Resource" options.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: I need drivers for my computer*

Hi I believe these are the drivers you may need to choose a location to download them from

audio sis7012 audio driver here http://www.sis.com/download/download_step1.php?id=155808
graphics sis 630 http://www.sis.com/download/download_step1.php


----------



## Semedo (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks alot mate downloading now and I will let you know how it goes 

Joeten:

When I attempt to install the graphics driver you suggestes, the setup runs, and before I get to any options, a pop up box says:



> Please confirm that your device in installed properly. And you are advised to reboot your computer before installing the VGA driver.


And with the audio driver, a small box comes up halfway through set up, saying:



> *UpdateDriverForPlugAndPlayDevices*
> -536870397


So I click OK and then:



> Failed to set up audio driver for Windows XP
> Setup will exit.


Right, I managed to get the graphics drivers working, but no sound unfortunately. I appreciate all of your effort and I will try the other sound drivers on that website. Thanks alot mate


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: I need drivers for my computer*

Have you run Windows Update yet? . . it will often offer drivers


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: I need drivers for my computer*

Hi I do apologies please use this http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html and it may get you further, I'am glad you have the graphics


----------



## Semedo (Apr 22, 2010)

Guys, I downloaded a RealTek HD Audio Driver, and now I am getting the BSOD. I have uninstalled the driver but still get it. 

Message:



> *** STOP: 0x0000007E (0xc0000005, 0xBA0AC46D, 0XBACFA74, 0XBACF3770)


HELP AS QUICK AS YOU CAN PLEASE GUYS! 

Never mind, I got rid of the BSOD, it was only a case of uninstalling from the device manager as well  Now, to thet drivers page I was directed to  Cheers fellas


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: I need drivers for my computer*

Hi the driver is sis 7012 http://www.sis.com/download/download_step1.php uninstall the old driver


----------



## Semedo (Apr 22, 2010)

Joeten:

I tried that before, and just tried it again, an error box comes up when I run SETUP.EXE saying


-536870397

Every driver I download is telling me I need to update to RealTek AC97 High Definition Driver, but that is the driver that gave me BSOD, advice guys?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: I need drivers for my computer*



simpswr said:


> Have you run Windows Update yet? . . it will often offer drivers


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: I need drivers for my computer*

Please try simpswr suggestion it may solve your problem,the other reason you may have a issue is that this audio codec has seperate downloads for 2,6,and 8 channel sound as is shown here http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/productsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=23&Level=4&Conn=3


----------



## Semedo (Apr 22, 2010)

I have run windows update, the one that pops up on my computer, and downloaded another from the windows website. I am trying th new channel downloads now joeten.

On the page you suggested, I have a few problems:


I don't know how many channels my audio has
I don't know what ones to download
In the ones I have downloaded to trial and error, there are no .exe files there

Can someone link me to a download that I haven't tried yet that could work.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: I need drivers for my computer*

Hi is there a inf file if so then you would need to install via device manager ie update driver,then not at this time then let me choose to install from a specific place and point windows to the file,one other thing you can do which may help us is to open the case and get the motherboard make and model and we can use that info to narrow things down


----------



## Semedo (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: I need drivers for my computer*

No there is no inf file, there is only two things in the .rar file:

ALC101_DEMO_CIRCUIT.DSN
ALC101_DEMO_Circuit.pdf

I haveopened my computer, and I can't tell the model of it. The only numbers I can see are:


SATA150
AGPro 8xUSB2.0
15-p44-011131
V:1.1C
100M LAN
6CH Audio
PCI-EX16

Not sure if that is any help


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: I need drivers for my computer*

Hi is this your board http://www.xpcgear.com/asusp5sd2x.html if so go here 
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us and from the menus on the right choose motherboard,then socket 775 then the P5SD2-X then the os and go to the audio do this only if your sure this is your board


----------



## Semedo (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: I need drivers for my computer*

Hey *joeten*, no that isn't my motherboard, mine is green and only has 2 RAM slots. I can't give any other information until Monday as I am away from home over the weekeend, so I shall get back to you then. 

Also, my motherboard is ECS make, not sure on the model but it isn't an ASUS model.

Thanks alot for all of your help


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: I need drivers for my computer*

Ok there should be a number written on the board near the name so please find that first and post then we may be able to solve this for you have a good weekend


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: I need drivers for my computer*

see what this lists for the m/b

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php

there is a problem with HD and sp3 check the fix in the last post here

http://forums.majorgeeks.com/showthread.php?p=1171618


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: I need drivers for my computer*

Thank you dai


----------



## Semedo (Apr 22, 2010)

When I returned to my computer this morning. I opened the case, noted down what I think is the model number (A9A433), and when I turned the computer on, I got the BSOD. I booted in safe mode, and also got the BSOD befire safe mode, which is bizarre and something I haven't seen before. 

So I re-installed Windows XP SP3, and am now in the process of installing the drivers from before. I will let you know how it all goes, please can you see if I have my model number right, if not I can take a picture of it if this would help identify it.

I cannot download the graphics drivers. Now whenever i download something, the download box comes up as usual, I click save or run, and it is as if the download finishes instantly. 

The box then says 

Downloaded 0 Bytes in 1 second.

Then the normal options, I have installed the LAN drivers, as I am on the internet using this computer right now.

Guys, I phoned up a technician who is a good friend of my cousin. He gladly fixed my computer for free installing all of the drivers for free from the comfort of our own homes thanks to desktop connect. 

Thanks alot for all of your help you guys have been great


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: I need drivers for my computer*

glad you have it sorted


----------

